# Meeocky's new toy...



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

...just came in the mail. It's a little Christmas gift to myself for being such a good boy this year. 

iPod video 30gb








I love the bigger screen and thinner model
From Apple:
2.5-inch color display
4.8 ounces
2.4 x 4.1 x .43 inches!









Apple just pimped my iPod!  (My nickname is Milky)









18+ min. long live _Dazed & Confused_ ftw 

Some side shots...


















I haven't put any pictures or video on it yet, but I plan on doing so soon.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

30 gigs, cool.
Oe question, how do you put realplayer videos into your ipod?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

ack you mock me with your ipod i want one of those so bad!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttttttttttttt

My sis has just the normal white ipod music one, what's something like that you have run?

Can you download movies and watch them on there? How many gigs is the average movie? like Irobot or war of the worlds u know?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

the average movie is about 1 1/2-2 hours and an ipod holds around 10,000 songs that are around 4 minutes do the math on some kind of calculator


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

i dont think a 2 hour song would equal the same number of MBs as a 2 hour movie.

MPro: The 30 gb ipod video is $300. 60 gb is $400.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

my friend used a file converter to simplify 2hr. movies done to small files (he's a nerd, but a cool one). He has James Bond movies on it now I have a 512 MB I-Pod shuffle, lol, I got it for free cause they gave a shuffle to everyone at one of my dad's bussiness meetings(that's how i got my new Cannon Digital Camera too)


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

ipods stink, creative zen rules


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

CVV1 said:


> ipods stink, creative zen rules



THANK YOU!!!! i have a creative zen sleek and it's a lot better IMO.


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> 30 gigs, cool.
> Oe question, how do you put realplayer videos into your ipod?


I haven't figured it out yet. heh


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttttttttttttt
> 
> My sis has just the normal white ipod music one, what's something like that you have run?
> 
> Can you download movies and watch them on there? How many gigs is the average movie? like Irobot or war of the worlds u know?


It ran me $300

I was originally going to buy the 4GB iPod Nano for $250, but I realized for $50 more I can have almost 7x more storage and able to play videos. It's really a no brainer.


----------

